# Never even got a proper diagnosis until about fifteen years ago



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

Hi, I have had IBS most of my life and never even got a proper diagnosis until about fifteen years ago. I was told I had spastic colitis. Anyway, I have tried all the diet and nutrient approaches and nothing ever worked. My colitis was so bad that even living on chicken broth and oatmeal wouldn't calm it down.Anyway what alleviated my symptoms the most was a low dose of a tricyclic anti depressant called desiprimine. It also helped with migraine headaches that accompanied my serious colitis attacks. It really slows down the spasms and enables you to eat like a normal person. You may have to experiment with dosage, too much can be constipating. I don't know WHY it works. I don't care, I am just thankful to be able to leave the house and live a some what normal life. I hope this helps some people out there who have not found a "natural"solution. Thank You, Shell


----------

